# Looking for the name of a part



## CJL (Aug 21, 2010)

If anyone can help me find the name of this part, It would be really helpful, and I would really appreciate it - or if you can direct me to where to purchase the part online that would be awesome! 

I drive a 2003 Nissan Maxima SE - The part I am looking for is the little slim light cover for the back left side of the vehicle (driver side). Ive attached a picture. 

Here is the light I am missing 









This is the one I still have









Any help would be great!


----------



## NdjX (Jul 25, 2009)

those are called side markers usually


----------



## NdjX (Jul 25, 2009)

These would look sick but I'm not sure if they'd fit.
00- 03 NISSAN MAXIMA REAR SIDE MARKER-SMOKE 01 02: eBay Motors (item 370421609178 end time Aug-25-10 06:24:08 PDT)


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Follow this link to order. Nissan Parts Department - Your Official Source for Nissan Parts - Accessories - Information


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Part number is 26199-2Y900


----------



## NdjX (Jul 25, 2009)

NissanPartsDept said:


> Part number is 26199-2Y900


Sweet dude, can you find me an e brake cover, or shift boot for my nx1600? Or do you have a list of numbers I could look at for parts for my car?:woowoo:


----------

